# 2/10 - 2/11 21in storm



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Got another 21in on top of the 28.5in we got 3 days ago. This storm was bad alot of down trees. I didn't get alot of pics. But i did get a flat tire:angry:

I was stuck in a neighborhood cuz of a down tree. I went up to do the cu-de-sac and a tree fell in the mean time blocking me in. I was there for 1.5hr waiting for someone to come with a chainsaw to get me out.










This is pic of the flat.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Clever design on your air compressor set up I like it!
If you can spare it send a little of that white stuff up into Northern New England you guys are hoggin it all down there before it ever gets to us!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Note to self,carry chainsaw!

Should of pushed the tree out of the way!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

grandview;997720 said:


> Note to self,carry chainsaw!
> 
> Should of pushed the tree out of the way!


I get paid by the hour. So i was happy sitting there waiting for someone to come. I wasn't even going to risk push in that tree. So i just laid back and waited. Got a little nap in.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I can't just sit and wait during a storm. I would have done something to get out of there. That looks like a mess to plow.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

Do you have anymore pics of that air set-up I would love to do something like that very cool


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

JR Snow Removal;997800 said:


> Do you have anymore pics of that air set-up I would love to do something like that very cool


No but i will get some in a couple days for you. I will make a video. Since i love videos lol


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

How do you like plowing with those mud tires? (when not flat of course)

I'm thinking very heavily about purchasing a new Fisher 8'6" HD for next season, how has yours been holding up so far? Any bugs we should know about?


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Man you always make me laugh with that accent that you have. Keep up the good work


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I always carry my chainsaw in the tool box just so i can feel all cool if that ever happened to me and cut the tree out of my way


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Nifty setup with the compressor and the truck sounds tough.


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Thats a good idea with the compressor can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

That is a nice set up. I use to have my gas compresser in the truck with me all the time when I ran the cap on the truck and it was a life saver a few times.


----------



## fordplowdude (Feb 1, 2005)

Good idea with the air compressor! I can't wait to see pics I may need to borrow your idea!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Always carry an air tank with me. Once had to swap a tire in the middle of a snowstorm on the side of a county road....not fun.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

that trucks sweeet! ya i can see youre point about waiting, hey if youre on for the city who cares. Nice vid the swearing was the best part that and the diesel engine!


----------

